# Heilbutt Topköder GIANT Jighead von Seawaver Lures jetzt in Yetis Angelshop



## Yetis_Angel (13. Januar 2007)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

unser Sortiment hat sich wieder erweitert.

Jetzt ganz neu, Top, für Heilbutt und Grossdorsch:

*Der Giant Jighead von Seawaver Lures*:

Der Giant Jighead ist der erste angepasste Jighead für Norwegen überhaupt! Das Angeln mit Gummifisch ist erfolgreich und wird immer beliebter, aber die Einzelhakentechnik produziert massenhaft Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Der GIANT kann aktiv gepilkt werden oder passiv ohne großartige Pilkbewegungen gefischt werden. Empfehlenswert ist es, ihn einfach taumeln zu lassen, weil der Köder auch bei leichten Wellenbewegungen ausreichend spielt. Für Heilbutt und Dorsch sollte der Köder mindestens zwei bis drei Meter über Grund gefischt werden. Positiver Nebenaspekt: Keine Köderverluste!
*Vorteile gegenüber Einzelhakensystem:*
* Mindestens doppelte Bissausbeute
* Kann sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal gefischt werden, damit auch ideal zum Schleppen
* Verluste der Gummischwänze geringer
* Austausch von stumpfen Haken und Wahl der Hakengrösse beliebig
Der Gummifisch wird einfach von hinten auf die Doppelaufhängung geschoben, und mit Drillingen oben und unten fixiert. Für das Bootsfischen wird generell die hintere Öse eingesetzt, zum Schleppen oder bei starker Drift wird die vordere Öse verwendet.
Empfohlene Gummifischlänge:  bis 130gramm 15-18cm, ab 200gramm-400gramm 18-23cm

Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage verfügen wir nur über ein begrenztes Kontingent.

Viel Spass beim Einkaufsbummel in Yetis Angelshop

Viele Grüsse
Erwin

www.yetis-angelshop.de


----------

